# Updated 75g & couple other tanks



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Here is the lastest shot of my 75g, been couple months so i thought it was time.
my 75g com. tank









the 15h guppy tank, the little specs are gup fry, not a fraction of what is in there.









the 10g con tank "who by the way don't seem to wanna breed.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

whats under the 75? do you still have the cheese ball tank??


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Very nice. Love the big variety of driftwood you have in the tanks.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea umm is this a redone of post that got deleted? lol


----------

